# Mine’s RB26 Engine Ordered ~ huge thank you to Niikura-san & staff



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This will be a very exciting journey & the beating heart of what is shaping up to be a very special bayside R34 

My previous posts on the “upgrades” in fitting the entire (excluding engine but this will become obvious as to why ) nismo catalogue to the blue R34 continue in the background but this has been planned as soon as the car was purchased & shipped from japan in dec 2020.

When you think “fast response “ RB” one tuner springs to mind … Mine’s 

After multiple discussions, advice, note comparing (& ultimately agreement on the project ) with both Niikura-san ( president ) & (Engine builder ) Nakayama -san, I am pleased to say that it’s been agreed that Mines will build an RB based upon the R34 demo car blueprint…but with some tweaks to incorporate some new upgrades such as air flow meters from the R35 & some new offerings which were just released in 2020. This is not a standard Mines 2.8 build and as such costs are appropriately aligned to the outcome. 

I am unable to go into final specification, or cost however when you view the mines page there are some parts in Japanese which do not appear in the translated English section (explaining the process & a little more in-depth details ) 

This was taken one step (possibly 2) further to provide the ultimate as to what Mines could build. 

From the outset the mindset of Mine’s in terms of reliability , longevity & ultimate response will be delivered through this engine and Controlled via a Mines ecu. The dedication in ensuring customer quality & service I have been very impressed with. 

Everything will be new, from the wiring to the block & head from heritage scheme at omori, combined with the latest HKS 2.8 high response kit debuted (crank , piston , rods etc ) at the virtual auto salon in January 

Final engine will be a “drop in” so to be be boxed up, tested & delivered & shipped from Yokosuka to the U.K. for the lucky owner to provide ultimate JDM smiles from its iconic cackle painted RB goodness 

Super happy for the owner & combined with the already huge list of nismo pieces will make for an incredible R34

If the famous Hot Version video stated from Orido & Tsuchiya stating “hayasugi” ( too fast !) is any indication to go from. This RB build is in safe hands 

Final thank you to Mine’s & other close friends involved locally in Japan in making this happen. The owner is thrilled to be embarking on this journey


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

In for the updates


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If anyone is interested in the internals

As to what HKS are supplying upon our specification

you can see it here


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> View attachment 270135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In good hands for sure and can't wait to see the final result


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sure is. There have been some developments to the final spec but very happy with what’s been agreed. More happy for my friend who’s build it is.

if I was fortunate enough to do this, I would choose mine’s. It was my suggestion to work with them over other options


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It will have the same iconic finish to the covers as per Akis engine & as per his visit via the blog


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

My personal favorite is everyone coming out of the woodwork on Facebook to talk about how outdated Japanese tuners are these days. I have to wonder if some of that is just sour grapes?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup funny isn’t It. Appreciate they are not “on the cutting edge” but the tech works & is proven. Looking for a very safe 600ps. mine’s are very comfortable with this approach (they don’t tune to crazy HP)


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

joshuaho96 said:


> My personal favorite is everyone coming out of the woodwork on Facebook to talk about how outdated Japanese tuners are these days. I have to wonder if some of that is just sour grapes?


Most of them are clueless hipsters with no understanding of automotive engineering, when it comes to Japanese tuners, there is a tradition and a philosophy to create efficiency, not crazy numbers that can't be used and deployed on the road.
It could be also boyz bands from some non-japanese tuners trying to get a share of the pie, disinformation on social media is one way to shift the narrative to get more business.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Honestly the comments are fine , the owner wanted Mines to build it and that’s what’s happening 

will be perfect 👍


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

You've given me severe anxiety about my build now Matty. I thought I had pinned 'dream-spec' down but you seem to have one-upped me .

(and yes - I do remember you advising me to get an engine built in Japan.. sigh).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sadly this is not going in any gtr own but it’s a friends build I’m helping with ( as per the other build thread ) 

I’d love this engine but I would never be in a position to order something with the price tag attached

will be such a lovely car & this is the very special engine “ icing on top “


----------



## lopes80 (Oct 2, 2021)

Just wow! Following 👍🏻


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lopes80 said:


> Just wow! Following 👍🏻


it’s a continuation of this - in case you interested or helps with ideas 









small delivery. well the whole BNR34 nismo catalogue


So for consistency on the thread / build After some discussion with Mine’s & a face to face visit to discuss which a friend (& fellow GTR owner ) was able to help with, Mine’s are now in the process of supplying their 2.8 engine There are a few changes which we have specified over the standard...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I need to get back to Japan, I met Niikura-san in Japan when we visited and I took him to Litchfields when he was in the UK in the R35 all those years ago. I saw their new rebuilt R32 car. Not sure he will remember the trip but say hi Matty... looking forward to seeing your mates car!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Matt, will it retaining the R34 diff ratios or go to 32 diff's as the Mines demo car has?

I think the lower 32 ratios were one of the things that made their demo 34 so notable.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Scott for now it will retain the standard r34 set up, but that could change if the owner decides 

Its more if a road car than anything else


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Is the owner doing to change the diff ratios as per the original car in the Mine's "high response" video


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s on the list but getting the engine first is the priority


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Big thanks to both Aki & Dino who visited mines today 

its all progressing nicely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Engine nearly all assembled

custom mines engine plaque & covers completed 

all coming along nicely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I put some pics in general Section


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

More updates on the project section 

99% complete now


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

When do you expect it will land over here? This is going to be a really good one to see!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Soon. I just got a package from mines which was the ECU.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

More can be found here 








small delivery. well the whole BNR34 nismo catalogue


A lot going on in the background with this shipping, filming & photos uk fitting etc nismo. Carbon intercooler pipes arrived. In uk finishing touches nearly done this build I think is one of the top builds on this forum in the years I’ve been in here. After which il be signing off for a...




www.gtr.co.uk





14 months on , it’s ready to ship


----------

